# Calling all Artists



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Alright, So i'm thinking of starting to create some 3D models of 40K vehicles and units using a 3D modelling program, Problem is the way i would be creating these requires 2 sketches, a side and a front view of the particular thing being created and well....I can't draw to save my life.

The purpose of the 2 sketches is to give me something to work with.

Unfortunately the only thing i would be able to give in return is rep and credit for the original images, so only draw if you find it enjoyable and fun.

*Conditions For the Drawings

*- No Biological characters, I don't have anywhere near the experience to do those. (do them well)

- The image needs to be uncoloured, or coloured so that I can easily see outlines

- The drawing doesn't have to be extremely detailed, just the basic Body shape should be enough for me to get going.

- The image can either be hand drawn or done digitally.

- The 2 images need to be scaled the same and reside at the same height on the picture, usually by using reference lines (why am I saying this? you guys are the Artists) So aspects of the drawings line up.

Like this
View attachment 959934236


I just grabbed that from Google images, so if the original artist sees this, I'm sorry.

*Requested Drawings
*
Obviously you guys / girls are the artists, but the 2 things I would really like to model are

1. A Tau XV-8 Crisis Battle Suit or XV-88 Broadside Battle suit
and
2. A Space Marine Dreadnaught

If you have anything that you would like to draw or have already drawn, post a comment and i will reply saying whether I would be able to make it or not.

If anyone can provide some images of either of the two posted, i would be greatly appreciated and will post my progress of the model. Of course i can't guarantee a finished product any time soon. I have school work and Tafe work that also needs doing unfortunately. But your contribution will still be noted.


----------

